# Mister Magoo!  My favorite Ebay seller!



## bobcycles (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know what I like most about the Mag12oo ster.... his prices?
or the incredibly well researched and described products he consistently offers.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-bic...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb3f1570

my only request is that y'all *back off *on the GREEN DX he's been offering (for the last 5million weeks straight)......I'm going for the gold on that one!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 22, 2012)

*WOULDN'T YOU RATHER HAVE HIS" schwinn autocycle rare old 1938"?*

WOULDN'T YOU RATHER HAVE HIS" schwinn autocycle rare old 1938"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-aut...543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb3ef5c7


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 23, 2012)

Hard to beat prices on some rare birds.  Hard to believe. They aren't sold!


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, and check out his speedy shipping times...31-40 business days!


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 24, 2012)

Makes Ebay proud!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Sep 24, 2012)

*Looks Like>>>*

He needs a job at the White House!


----------

